# Thomas Gouge on everlasting blessedness in the world to come



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 19, 2022)

_Q. What is everlasting blessedness in the world to come?_

A. That at my death, my body for a short time shall remain in the grave, as in a sweet bed of rest, but my soul shall go immediately into heaven; and at the day of judgment, my body shall be raised from the dead, and joined to my soul again, and then both my body and soul shall have fellowship with Christ in incomprehensible joy, and everlasting glory.

*Proofs.*


1 That our graves shall be as sweet beds of rest unto us; _Isaiah_ 57.2. They shall enter into peace they shall rest in their beds, every one that walketh in his uprightness.
2 That at death the soul goes to heaven see _Luk._ 16.22. The beggar also died, and was carried by the Angels into _Abraham’s_ bosom; _Luke_ 23.43. Where our Saviour Christ said to the penitent thief; verily, I say unto thee, this day shalt thou be with me in Paradise.
3 That our bodies shall be raised from the dead. _John_ 5.28, 29. Christ saith, the hour is coming, in the which all that are in the graves shall hear his voice and come forth they that have done good to the resurrection of life; and they that have done evil to the resurrection or condemnation: 1 _Cor._ 15.
4 That bodies and souls shall have fellowship with God see _Psal._ 17.15. where _David_ saith to the Lord; as for me. I shall behold thy face in righteousness, and when I awake I shall be satisfied with thine image, and likewise _Job_ 19.6 27.
5 That our happiness in heaven shall be incomprehensible, and everlasting 1 _Cor._ 2.9. _Psal._ 16.11. Thou will shew me the path of use, in thy presence is fullness of joy, and at thy right hand there are pleasures for ever more. 1 _Thes._ 4.17.

For the reference, see:









Thomas Gouge on everlasting blessedness in the world to come


Q. What is everlasting blessedness in the world to come? A. That at my death, my body for a short time shall remain in the grave, as in a sweet bed of rest, but my soul shall go immediately into he…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------

